# need phase converter info



## mike silvia (Feb 5, 2017)

I have  a 2 hp bridgeport with a prototrack SMX controller on it. Which phase converter would you recommend and or stay away from?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Keith Foor (Feb 5, 2017)

If the spindle motor is on a VFD and or the computer and controller run off the 3 phase input you are going to need a CNC rated RPC.  A static converter will not work.  You can always build one,  Or buy one from a reputable builder.  Who that is, varies with who you ask.  I build my own and for others to fund my hobby machining addiction.  So I will not say who to buy it from.

What I will say is that from what you have indicated, you WILL need a RPC that is CNC rated.  This means that the leg to leg voltages are all within a few volts at all load levels.


----------



## mike silvia (Feb 6, 2017)

anybody use this one
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5HP-3-Phase-Converter-Rotary-1-To-3-Phase-CNC-mill-/260674744294


----------



## mike silvia (Feb 6, 2017)

or this

*American Rotary Phase Converter AR5 5 HP 1 to 3 Three PH Heavy Duty HD CNC*


----------



## frugalguido (Feb 6, 2017)

I would highly recommend  a "Phase Perfect" convertor, very clean power which is important with CNC or electronics (<1% difference between legs). It acts like a 3 phase power supply so you can run multiple machines if you want. Used one for years on my CNC.


----------

